# EPC light and Traction Control



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok yesterday my EPC light came on and the Traction Control won't turn on. The Traction Control light just stays on. I searched and can't find something similar. I don't have a way to read the codes till Monday at the dearlership. Any input would be nice.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: EPC light and Traction Control (BakBer)*

MAF is bad. Check that.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: EPC light and Traction Control (Mr. Rictus)*

Yeah, check your MAF sensor, scan it if you can.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: EPC light and Traction Control (rajvosa71000)*

i figured that b/c the last time the light came on it was b/c the MAF sensor had came disconnected. But what cases the Traction control to stay off?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: EPC light and Traction Control (BakBer)*

They're both electrical codes...I don't know the technical answer to that, but usually when you have a EPC light on, you ESP will turn off.
nothing to worry about, it's gonna come back once you take care of your MAF


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: EPC light and Traction Control (rajvosa71000)*

Thanks, I'm going to clean the MAF first. If it doesn't work I'm getting the .:R32 3" intake setup.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: EPC light and Traction Control (BakBer)*

check if you didnt rip the wire/cut going to your brakes. last time that happened to me my abs went out so did traction control and the epc light came out you never know


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: EPC light and Traction Control (hiatussk8rs)*

ok i got some MAF cleaner and fixed the whole problem. Thanks to everyone for the input


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

What MAF cleaner did you use to fix the problem?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

nvm the light came back on and i noticed today that the brake lights don't work and no fuses are blown....brake light switch maybe? Would that turn on the EPC light


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_nvm the light came back on and i noticed today that the brake lights don't work and no fuses are blown....brake light switch maybe? Would that turn on the EPC light

That's possible, you can replace that at the dealer for free, it was a factory recall....I did mine last month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
That's possible, you can replace that at the dealer for free, it was a factory recall....I did mine last month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

bingo


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
That's possible, you can replace that at the dealer for free, it was a factory recall....I did mine last month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Does the Brake switch cause the EPC light to come on?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Does the Brake switch cause the EPC light to come on?

yes it does, but I think your brake light should be on too...not sure tho


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

I remeber now when i had my EPC light come on while driving, I was like WTF, than I assumed it was my brake like switch and looked to the rear and saw my brake lights were on, I pressed the brake couple of times to see if it's gonna go away and it did....but I only had EPC on, not brake light


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

ok i only have the EPC light on...every now and then the Traction Control turns itself off and my brake light do not work


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_ok i only have the EPC light on...every now and then the Traction Control turns itself off and my brake light do not work









^^^BUMP^^^


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

try to scan the car, see what codes you have


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_try to scan the car, see what codes you have

I made an appointment to take my car to the stealership on Thursday morning. lame


----------



## bigkennr1 (Feb 22, 2006)

i just checked my car and the break lights dont work hopefully thats my prob with that frakn light


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (bigkennr1)*

I can gurantee its your brake light switch!
Easiest way to check: Try to use your cruise control...if it doesnt work, BLS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_I can gurantee its your brake light switch!
Easiest way to check: Try to use your cruise control...if it doesnt work, BLS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My cruise control still worked when my BLS went out.


----------



## sim2002 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

hey,
im in australia with V6 jetta/bora have same problem. EPC and traction light coming on after exactly one hour of driving! then stop for few hours and it would go off! then as time progress came on more regular. now in last week permantly on.
solution Not yet but VW mechanic has tried various MAF and probelm there hes saying could be oxygen sensor?
someone also has mention it is the bosch 5.3 abs module that needs to repaired from dealer $1000 - but i believe there are few places in the states ie. Florida and Idaho that can replace a certain part of the module for about $200.
but ths problem could be totally unrelated so till testing!


----------



## kknack (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (sim2002)*

I just recently had the brake light switch fail in my 24v. First it started with the traction control light randomly coming on and off. That turned into an occasionaly EPC light also. Within days it went to solid EPC and ASR lights. Finally realized the brake lights were out and all is good now after switch replacement. So to sum it up, when that brake light switch starts going expect all sorts of EPC and ASR errors - never did have a brake light though, I believe that is only line pressure/e-brake activated.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: EPC light and Traction Control (BakBer)*

a failed brake light switch will definitely cause the epc light to come on. And from what you say about your brake lights i can almost 100% sure that if you get the recall done that the epc light will be gone.
i know this because im a porter at a vw dealer and i see this stuff almost daily. people start unhooking the battery due to the brake lights staying on and killing the battery.
its even worse if you have an auto because you wont be able to get it out of park. only way to get it into drive is to get the shifter between N and D to trick the car and throw it in drive, haha.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## qsilverza (Jun 10, 2007)

what trick is that ?


----------



## MonkeyBiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: EPC light and Traction Control (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Ok yesterday my EPC light came on and the Traction Control won't turn on. The Traction Control light just stays on. I searched and can't find something similar. I don't have a way to read the codes till Monday at the dearlership. Any input would be nice.









I'm dealing with the exact same problem myself. EPC & traction control lights will come on and the car will have a noticeable power loss and slight stumble when I get on it. I did the same "search" research here and via google. I came up with the brake-light switch too, but my stealership told me they replaced it under recall back in May...and this has been off-and-on since June or July. One other thing I came up with that could be a possible solution was switching to the green-top coolant sensor. I still have the black-top sensor now and will pay someone to replace that lil' beeyach. Fugheddaboudit...I bought the parts, went out to do the install...no chance I'm getting my hands in there. 
Anyway...anyone with this issue still have the black-top coolant sensor like I do?


----------



## sim2002 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: EPC light and Traction Control (MonkeyBiz)*

hey Ive got same problem in my V6 in australia but now my EPC and traction lights are constantly on! I will check the color of the coolant sensor


----------



## HappyGLI (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: EPC light and Traction Control (sim2002)*

I have a 03 GLI and my asr/esp stays on all the time now. At first it would only do it in the mornings and now its on all the time. Im wishing that the issue is only the MAF sensor. Im scare to take to the dealership since all they do is steal and lie. does anyone know about how much for a maf sensor?


----------



## bigkennr1 (Feb 22, 2006)

my epc light was going on i want to thank the guys who told me to check rear break lights it was the foot switch messing up my car even the battery was dieing cause of this stupid switch and yes there was a recall on it so i paid nothing thanx everybody


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

my buddy(biggins82786) is having the same problem with his 03 vr6 24V. EPC and ESP and the check engine light came on. The car bogs down bad and when you try to give it gas is hesitates and then it will spike up but the car runs like SH!* I checked all the wiring for the MAF and also cleaned it and unplugged the battery to reset the ECU. I started the car and it still idles rough and is choppy then the rev spikes up? Im thinking it is the MAF? Any thoughts? Also the BLS was just replaced. EPC and ESP light are still on but the check engine light went off.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIG DUB* »_my buddy(biggins82786) is having the same problem with his 03 vr6 24V. EPC and ESP and the check engine light came on. The car bogs down bad and when you try to give it gas is hesitates and then it will spike up but the car runs like SH!* I checked all the wiring for the MAF and also cleaned it and unplugged the battery to reset the ECU. I started the car and it still idles rough and is choppy then the rev spikes up? Im thinking it is the MAF? Any thoughts? Also the BLS was just replaced. EPC and ESP light are still on but the check engine light went off.

could be the MAF...have the codes read by someone with VAG. If not just take it to the stealership.


----------



## Tlan (Jun 4, 2004)

Same here!!.
EPC and ASR on, and car runs like **** 2.5k+ RPMs... I have the BLS already replace under warranty... and I couldn't check the brake lights today.....
So what to look for no?:
-BLS
-MAF
-Coolant sensor
-coil (someone said wet coil will
-o2 sensors..... pretty much everything uhhh... any success stories?
here is what happened:
It was driving fine today when I came to work. I went out for lunch (it was raining pretty bad), and on my way back I felt a sudden loss of power in the middle of the freeway, at some point the car stalled, but I managed to start it back again and slowly went out of the freeway (very little power). 30 sec later the EPC and ASR light came on.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Tlan)*

check the maf.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

I would check my BLS first....than I would look into MAF sensor, O2J sensors, or even coolant sensor.
Best way is to scan the car if possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angel2dot0 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (Tlan)*

Did you ever figure out the issue of what sensor it was? I'm having the exact same problem with my 01 Jetta...Did it end up being the infamous o2 sensor? after replacing my coolant sensor, brake sensor and coil packs, I'm really at a loss for what's up.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (angel2dot0)*

In my car it was the brake light sensor. VW fixed it free of charge under recall.


----------



## wiscaudi (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

I'm having a very similar issue on my Audi (gasp) and this thread came up on a search. If it's determined that your issues aren't being caused by the brake light switch (bls), here's a couple audi links troubleshooting the issue. I had this problem when starting the car in the morning in zero degree weather:
Audiforums (read past the chipping and coil pack info, pg 2 spells it out) http://www.audiforums.com/m_725348/tm.htm 
Audiworld ('03 GTI owner) http://forums.audiworld.com/a4/msgs/2249847.phtml 


_Modified by wiscaudi at 8:20 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## MonkeyBiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: EPC light and Traction Control (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_MAF is bad. Check that.

x2
Had the same exact CEL combination...installed a new MAF and problem solved.


----------



## zachsellers (May 13, 2012)

I just bought a 03 gti vr6 and my epc and traction control light and check engine light came on is it still covered by the recall?


----------



## zachsellers (May 13, 2012)

I just went out and disconnected the battery and at first the lights were off, I drove around the area for about 10 miles and everything seemed fine, then once I was pulling into my neighborhood it started running really rough and the check engine light stated flashing and now my car sounds like a subaru lol not sure whats going on? any ideas?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Flashing CEL indicates a bad coil... Disconect them 1 @ a time... if you pull one off the and the car sounds the same thats your bad pack.. Or get it scanned to determine what one is bad... 


Now yesterday when your EPC light was on, was it running rough as well? you could have a bad MAF also which would cause that light to come on..


----------



## zachsellers (May 13, 2012)

jaso028 said:


> Flashing CEL indicates a bad coil... Disconect them 1 @ a time... if you pull one off the and the car sounds the same thats your bad pack.. Or get it scanned to determine what one is bad...
> 
> 
> Now yesterday when your EPC light was on, was it running rough as well? you could have a bad MAF also which would cause that light to come on..


It was running fine before I disconnected the battery now I can barley drive it


----------



## 03VR624VBDF (Oct 20, 2011)

If your car falls on its sack at 2 grand and EPC or CEL light comes on and then your car drives fine after a while then does it again later its the CKP sensor.. They act up when its hot out. Its the Cam or Crank position sensor, I forget right now sorry.... Easy fix minus the 125 bucks at the dealer..


----------

